# Camping at the Chicken Run



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi All

We are staying at a lovely site, set in a rural valley about 5 miles from Alvor in Portugal.

The site is about 1km from local shops and bars, and about 500m from a bus route to Portimao and Lagos.

It is set among citrus trees and the Englis owners provide free fresh organic fruit and veg in season. They are very friendly welcoming and informative about the local area. They also have a 7 seater car, and will provide transport. This is very useful for us, as we have a large motorhome and prefer not to use it for shopping trips and days out.

Andrew and Lesley have 3 well behaved dogs of their own and are very dog friendly.

There are no toilets or showers as yet but there is electric hook up, fresh water and a chemical disposal point. Access is good for large motorhomes.

I should emphasise that we have no connection to the site or the owners. the site is listed in Caravan Europe 1 and they have a website, www.chickenrun.vpweb.co.uk

They also have a twin axle caravan available for hire, which has a large awning and decking.

Happy travelling.

Meakwooders


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Good info , but the link does not work....


Keith


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

note that there was a full stop at the end of the web address, now removed 8)


----------



## discbirkett (Jan 25, 2011)

*The Algarve*

Thank you all o much for your interest and help x


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Lovely site. I highly recommend it aswell.  also Camping Albufeira is a good site, though I couldn't find it on the database here.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

max0603 said:


> Lovely site. I highly recommend it aswell.  also Camping Albufeira is a good site, though I couldn't find it on the database here.


please take some time out to add them to the database! 8)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike I have just started a topic asking if someone would go and visit this site if they happened to be in the area. My post is now redundant providing it is allowable for the link to remain posted here. Could you please delete my latest post from Spain and Portugal touring. I will also PM this to you, Alan.


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

meakwooders said:


> Hi All
> 
> We are staying at a lovely site, set in a rural valley about 5 miles from Alvor in Portugal.
> 
> ...


Hiya
It sounds lovely. I did try to E-mail them a few weeks ago following a post on here just to clarify their price list. Unfortunately I haven't received a reply. Perhaps you could give them a very friendly nudge.
Enjoy your stay.
Julie


----------

